# Danger Zone - Military Aviation Photo Gallery



## Danger Zone

Hi all,

I'm new here, so let me introduce myself!
My name is Rob, 28 years old and I'm from the Netherlands.
I work with air traffic control for the Royal Netherlands Air Force and
my biggest hobby is taking pictures of military aircraft.







I have my own online photo gallery with lots of interesting action pictures
of military aircraft taking throughout the years all around Europe and the U.S.A.
The website is updated regularly, and I will also add some pictures here once
in a while.

Have a look at my website and feel free to leave a message in the guestbook!

Best regards, Rob.


----------



## Knopka

Hi Rob and welcome to the TPF! That's a cool looking airplane, let me tell ya ! I definately will check out your web site .


----------



## pursuer

Cool photo, welcome to the forum! I look forward to seeing more of your stuff.


----------



## Neophyte Photographer

omg...this thread's here and even says aviation in the topic and airic isn't here? is he sick or something???


----------



## GliderPilot

Greetings. Always nice to see a fellow aircraft enthusiast at work.


----------



## Ant

Good site. I see you got to RIAT this year. I was there too. Good apache flare shots.


----------



## AIRIC

Allright! another aviation enthusiasts, cool. I will check out your site soon. Thats a cool looking Tiger A-7.

Eric


----------



## Danger Zone

Hi all,

Thanks a lot for all your kind words!

I'll try to post as much interesting photo's and topics as I can.
If you have any questions, just let me know!

It sure is nice to see some other aviation enthusiasts at work!!

Best regards and greetings from Holland!
Rob.


----------

